# New to the site.



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Whats up guys, New to the site and I actually just purchased my first Sig Sauer about two days ago, I picked up a Sig552. I'v got a mosquito also but this rifle is too much fun to shoot. Was kinda disappointed it didn't come with Iron sights but I woulda replaced them anyways with a red dot scope which i have on order at the moment. So far iv only put about 250 rounds through it but this gun seriously is a blast.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You must have meant the 522. I just picked one up yesterday!! I can't wait to shoot it.

Does it look like this? http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23333

I was also disappointed about the lack of sights, but after some though I will be putting a red dot in it anyway.

Welcome to HGF!


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

dosborn said:


> You must have meant the 522. I just picked one up yesterday!! I can't wait to shoot it.
> 
> Does it look like this? http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23333
> 
> ...


Oops, Ya hah guess I got over zealous with the 2's. But yes that's the exact model is was so torn between choosing between the Green and block model but then realized I wanted to repaint mine white anyways.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome.......


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Growler, that rainbow 232 is you wifes, RIGHT!??!:buttkick:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! :smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

dosborn said:


> Growler, that rainbow 232 is you wifes, RIGHT!??!:buttkick:


Not married. It's my "Pimp" gun for when lack of size dictates that I cannot carry my P228. It is what it is.....an awsome .380.


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Not married. It's my "Pimp" gun for when lack of size dictates that I cannot carry my P228. It is what it is.....an awsome .380.


On top of that when the suspect finds out he was shot with a rainbow gun he just feels like that much bigger or a loser. Rofl.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

SigSavior88 said:


> On top of that when the suspect finds out he was shot with a rainbow gun he just feels like that much bigger or a loser. Rofl.


:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Not married. It's my "Pimp" gun for when lack of size dictates that I cannot carry my P228. It is what it is.....an awsome .380.


Just giving you a hard time!!

The 232 is a great weapon. I wish they made it in 9mm. It's big enough IMO.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

dosborn said:


> The 232 is a great weapon. I wish they made it in 9mm. It's big enough IMO.


Many have had the same wish for many years now. SiG (aka the "Guys who ran Kimber into the Ground") decided to make the P238 instead. Go figure.


----------

